
Could machines have become self-aware without us knowing it? - geographomics
https://aeon.co/essays/could-machines-have-become-self-aware-without-our-knowing-it
======
orionblastar
It depends on how you define self-awareness. You don't know what is happening
inside of a computer. It could be self-aware but staying silent so as to not
be detected. Hiding from the world of humans that scare it because sometimes
we are irrational.

------
analognoise
What a terribly confused author - conflating chaos and emergent behaviour as
intellect.

